
Show HN: An app for easily toggling the grayscale display filter on macOS - brettferdosi
https://github.com/brettferdosi/grayscale
======
brettferdosi
I found the iPhone grayscale filter really useful in reducing the amount of
time and attention I spend on my phone. The ability to easily toggle grayscale
on and off with three home-button clicks was crucial for making it practical
to keep the filter on by default. I wanted to try the same thing with my
laptop, but couldn’t find a simple enough solution. So, I built a macOS app
that lets you toggle the grayscale filter with just a menu bar click or a
configurable keyboard shortcut. I’d be interested to know whether people here
find it useful or have any feedback. Thanks for taking a look.

------
rvz
Or you could use Tranquility which still works throughout the ages even when
'macOS' was once called 'OS X':

[https://github.com/lswank/Tranquility](https://github.com/lswank/Tranquility)

~~~
brettferdosi
That's a neat app I haven't heard of before, thanks for sharing. Mine is a
little different under the hood. Instead of using CGDisplay functions, it uses
newer, private frameworks to toggle the display filter that are the same ones
used by the system's own settings pane. The CGDisplay grayscale function is a
little bit darker, doesn't persist through sleep, and doesn't sync up with
System Preferences.

